# Can I hollow out lava rock??



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I had an idea that I could significantly reduce the weight of lava rock for some nice rock work by as much as 60% by hollowing it out (picture half a coconut. Put it one way, it looks like a solid hemisphere, flip it over, its a bowl. It weighs nothing.

I've cut lava rock before but I've never hollowed it. Anyone know if this is fiesable??

Here is an extremely garbage picture of what Im talking about which may serve only to confuse you further:


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You'll need a drill/Dremmel and a fine ball shaped rasp bit. A cutting disc will work as well.

HTH


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wtac said:


> You'll need a drill/Dremmel and a fine ball shaped rasp bit. A cutting disc will work as well.
> 
> HTH


The drill was more what I was after...

Do you have such an appliance I could rent from you?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I might be able to lend one to you Pablo if you cant locate one..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

A drill or a bit? or both? Im confused jess...   

thanks for the tips Wilson- while we're at it, since the suckers gonna be empty should i put styrofoam between my tank and the stand? for anti creek as you walk by purposes?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am pretty sure i have both  But you cant loose it or i will kill you


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's not going to make a difference. The creak is from the stand shifting. You are going to need one of those metal "X's that you screw into the back of the stand to help minimize the sway. Not really sure if it'll hold well as BA stands are particle board.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

No I doubt it would hold because of the particle board construction. I was thinking of the styrofoam to alleviate strain on the aquarium from the shifting stand.

I was just going to cut square pieces of wood to brace the entire stand horizontally to prevent sway..

(Now moving on to lava rock again) I was thinking I could make pieces more like this (see cruddy drawing) using a regular long skinny drill bit making numerous holes and then punching the center out... Even lighter and once ya stack it nobody's gonna know... 

Ciddian if I could borrow that it'd be wicked. Loss is impossible you're welcome to hang out for 30 mins while I git'er'done if you want- shouldn't take long to drill through less than sixty pounds of lava rock... its pretty wussy rock...
I really appreciate the offer


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No prob..  I dunno when i will be able to bring it by thou  Really busy on sat and sunday.. and i gotta work friday.. :S

I can bring bigger bits if you need too.. Not quite as long thou.

You think you could do it with a power drill?... Do you have one hanging around? Thats that super crumblally stuff right?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll give it a try with what I've got and see how it goes


----------

